# Hacer caca



## juortgon

Hola, 

me gustaría saber sus traducciones y/o comentarios en ingles al respecto de:

1) Estoy que me cago= queriendo decir, estoy apurado por ir al baño porque necesito defecar
2) quiero hacer caca= quiero defecar

3) quiero hacer pipi= quiero orinar, creo que en ingles se dice, I wanna do pee-pee

3) quiero tirarme un peo= tirarse un pedo

Saludos,
 Julio Ortiz.


----------



## claro

I would say...

1. I'm dying for a crap

2. I need (to go for) a crap

3. I need (to go for) a piss

4. I want to fart P éste me suena un poco raro porque no es algo que se suela decir).

PS: I am from the UK, so people from the USA will probably have different versions.


----------



## Mace

Hola Julio! 

Mira, yo estudio traductorado de inglés, y un profesor de lengua inglesa nos proporcionó diferentes formas para decir "hacer caca" y "hacer pipi" en inglés. Esto va desde una palabra o expresión más formal, hasta otro más informal.

"hacer caca" (de más formal a más informal)

1) Defecate

2) Move bowels

3) Poo or Nº2

4) Shit/crap

5) Take a dump

"hacer pipi" (de más formal a más informal)

1) Urinate (technical)

2) Pass water (esto le dirías a un médico)

3) pee / Nº1 / wee (too childish)

4) Piss (too rude)

También hay algunas expresiones consideras "informal & humorous"

"Burn the grass"
"Take a leak"
"Water the daisies"

Y otra expresión que puede ser usada para cualquiera de las dos ("hacer pipi" o "hacer caca") sin especifircar:

"Nature calls"

Ahora, utilizando esta información como referencia, yo traduciría de la siguiente manera:

1) Estoy que me cago= I need to take a dump (this is a little bit rude, but it's also the case in Spanish)

2) quiero hacer caca= I want to poo. 

3) quiero hacer pipi= I wanna do pee-pee. (aquí concuerdo contigo)

3) quiero tirarme un peo= I wanna fart.

Saludos!
Marcelá


----------



## claro

Hola, creo que es muy buena la lista de diferentes expresiones que ha puesto Marcelá, pero en cuanto a las traducciones... I want to poo, I wanna do pee-pee, etc, realmente sólo un niño de menos de 4 años va a usar esas frases; sonaría muy gracioso si un adulto hablara así.


----------



## juortgon

Muy buena la lista, pero por ejemplo, entre amigos de confianza acá se usa decir, "voy a cagar" es informal, y mas estandar, voy al baño..


----------



## juortgon

entoces, Podría ser?... I need to crap ... it's urgent


----------



## gisele73

En el Perú (de más o menos formal a informal):

Defecar:

- Voy al baño.
- Voy a hacer el 2.
- Voy a hacer caca.
- Voy a cagar.
- Voy a conferenciar.
- Voy a hacer algo que nadie puede hacer por mí.

Orinar:

- Voy a orinar.
- Voy a hacer pila.
- Voy a hacer pichi.
- Voy a mear.
- Voy a achicar la bomba.


----------



## claro

juortgon said:
			
		

> entoces, Podría ser?... I need to crap ... it's urgent


Hola, sí podrías decir eso, aunque para expresar la urgencia yo diría "I'm dying for a..."
(no se por qué, pero se suele decir "need a crap" en vez de "need to crap"... al menos donde yo vivo).


----------



## juortgon

I'm dying for a crap = estoy que me cago... esto en que contexto, o mejor dicho con que personas lo podría decir.

Por ejemplo
con mi jefe, con mis amigos intimos, con mi novia,etc.


----------



## claro

Es algo que realmente sólo dirías entre amigos, porque probablemente vaya a sonar bastante mal en cualquier otro contexto.
Creo que la manera más común de decir lo mismo en contextos más formales sería algo así como:
I really need to go to the toilet (mejor no especificar en ese caso si vas a cagar o mear )


----------



## juortgon

y otra cosa, voy a cagar hasta tapar el baño..


----------



## Mace

Estoy de acuerdo con claro que "I need to go to the toilet" es una forma educada de salir del problema. Por lo menos en castellano, y entre mujeres, nunca diríamos "tengo que cagar", es muy vulgar. Y, creo q pasa lo mismo en cualquier otro idioma. Para una referencia cultural (un poco boba tal vez) pero, tal vez útil para dar una idea más para resolver tu duda. En la película "American Pie" ( la primera) hay una situación en donde uno de los personajes no puede contener su deseo de ir al baño.


----------



## Laia

juortgon said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> 1) Estoy que me cago= queriendo decir, estoy apurado por ir al baño porque necesito defecar


 
In Spain we say "me estoy cagando" instead of "estoy que me cago"...
xD


----------



## gian_eagle

> 3) quiero hacer pipi= I wanna do pee-pee. (aquí concuerdo contigo)



tengo entendido que tambien se puede decir "I wanna do wee wee" (inglés más británico)


----------



## gian_eagle

gisele73 said:
			
		

> En el Perú (de más o menos formal a informal):
> Defecar:
> - Voy al baño.
> - Voy a hacer el 2.
> - Voy a hacer caca.
> - Voy a cagar.
> - Voy a conferenciar.
> - Voy a hacer algo que nadie puede hacer por mí.


 
para defecar, también se dice "voy al trono" o "voy a la oficina" (en sentido más de broma) o "voy a bajar de peso"  o, sino "voy a hacer caquita" (los diminutivos en Perú los usamos bastante).


----------



## claro

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> tengo entendido que tambien se puede decir "I wanna do wee wee" (inglés más británico)


Hola gian_eagle, te puedo asegurar que nadie menos un niño que aún no sabe andar (ni hablar bien) va a decir "I wanna do wee wee"


----------



## gian_eagle

> Hola gian_eagle, te puedo asegurar que nadie menos un niño que aún no sabe andar (ni hablar bien) va a decir "I wanna do wee wee"


 
Ok Claro! Got the message. Never say that unless you are a child yourself


----------



## Ratona

Está bien, como adulto, decir "I need a wee/pee" (sólo entre amigos y familiares)


----------



## gian_eagle

En cuestión de jerga / slang ... ustedes creen que para defecar se puede decir "I wanna do some sh%t"?? 
(no se si esa palabra está permitida aquí por eso le puse el símbolo).

Para orinar:
En UK, se dice también "I'd like to go to the Loo".


----------



## Ron in LA

1 & 2:  I gotta take a dump.

3:  I gotta take a leak.

4:  I'm gonna cut one.


----------



## Ratona

I think "I wanna do some shit" has illegal connotations eg. drugs, violence.

But you can say "I need a shit" "I need to do/go for a shit"
It´s not the most beautiful part of the English language here, is it?....


----------



## gian_eagle

Ratona said:
			
		

> I think "I wanna do some shit" has illegal connotations eg. drugs, violence.
> 
> But you can say "I need a shit" "I need to do/go for a shit"
> It´s not the most beautiful part of the English language here, is it?....


 
Or rather (i suppose this word can be used here) to say: "I wanna shit".


----------



## Ratona

I'd always use "need", I don't think shitting or pissing is anything you particularly _desire_ to do and that's why we use _need_ rather than _want_.

But yes you could say "I wanna shit"...it sounds a little odd to me though...


----------



## gian_eagle

I use "want" because sometimes a person really wants to go (the need to go to the toilet, to defecate) it's too big; that's why.


----------



## gisele73

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> para defecar, también se dice "voy al trono" o "voy a la oficina" (en sentido más de broma) o "voy a bajar de peso"  o, sino "voy a hacer caquita" (los diminutivos en Perú los usamos bastante).


 
Hola Gian 

Cómo se me pudo olvidar lo de ir al trono , si es super común decir eso...jajajaja, ir a bajar de peso también, por supuesto.

Gisele.


----------



## odelotj

Dicen, en broma, "voy a mear bolito" suena como "Voy a mi arbolito" pero se sabe que es "ir a hacer pi pi".  No se que tan común sea, pero un día un amigo lo dijo en broma, y bueno, lo adoptamos porque nos gusto. 

En Ingles, se dice "I need to take a shit", es manera grosera, y bueno, las mujeres, es cierto, casi nunca nunca lo dirían. Se oye mas entre los hombres.  "I'm dying to take a shit" también. "I need to poop" or "I need to go poop".  "I need to pee", pero cuando la necesidad es muy grande, se dice "I've gotta pee, really bad!" Por lo menos en los EEUU.


----------



## gian_eagle

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Gian
> 
> Cómo se me pudo olvidar lo de ir al trono , si es super común decir eso...jajajaja, ir a bajar de peso también, por supuesto.
> 
> Gisele.


 
Jejeje... si pues, me imagino que por estar fuera de Perú ya te olvidaste parte del "argot" tan carismático que hay aquí (y en latinoamérica).



> Está bien, como adulto, decir "I need a wee/pee" (sólo entre amigos y familiares)


 
Gracias Ratona, entonces, entre familiares si normal decir "I need a wee/pee".


----------



## juortgon

Well, I seem this topic is very interesting.. I'm gonna crap, and will be back..


----------



## Robbie Rotten

Bueno, he encontrado este espacio intelectual y quiero participar.
No he visto ningún tema con tanta participación de la estudiantina!

A ver, en Argentina podría ser algo como:

Respecto a la caca:

- Me voy a hechar un garco.
- Voy a despedir a "un amigo"
- Necesito cagar (simple)
- Voy a hacer una cacona (informal simpático)

Respecto a pis:

- Voy a mear
- Voy a hacer un meíto (símil cacona)
- Me voy a hechar un cloro

Cuanta cultura!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Otro hilo relacionado al tema: Papoo!!*

Saludos.


----------



## johnnyneuro

Cómo todo el mundo sabe, los ingleses somos obsesionado con el "humor de los servcios". Por eso, tenemos un montón de eufemismos.

Por ejemplo: tengo que cagar =

I have the turtle's head!
I'm touching cloth!
I'm touching socks! (cuando sea demasiado tarde)
I'm need to grow a tail!
I'm about to drop a copper bolt!
The bombs are in the bomb-bay!
I'm need to lay a cable!

Y más.... Os refiero a la estupenda "revista" inglésa: Viz http://www.viz.co.uk/

John


----------



## Soy Yo

Robbie Rotten said:
			
		

> Bueno, he encontrado este espacio intelectual y quiero participar.
> No he visto ningún tema con tanta participación de la estudiantina!
> 
> A ver, en Argentina podría ser algo como:
> 
> Respecto a la caca:
> 
> - Me voy a hechar un garco.
> - Voy a despedir a "un amigo"
> - Necesito cagar (simple)
> - Voy a hacer una cacona (informal simpático)
> 
> Respecto a pis:
> 
> - Voy a mear
> - Voy a hacer un meíto (símil cacona)
> - Me voy a hechar un cloro
> 
> Cuanta cultura!


 
"I'm have to go see a man about a dog." (me parece un poco semejante a - Voy a despedir a "un amigo")...

Has no one suggested "do-do"? (pronounced doo-doo) or dookey?

Also (for children): I have to go grunt.


----------



## Tochi

Por aca se escucha tambien la frase "estoy trompudo" cuando la
urgencia esta al limite.


----------



## FlorenceC140

First of all, Ron . . . LMAO . . . so funny . . . vulgar but oh so common . . . and Gian_Eagle . . . . in english if you say, "i wanna do some shit" that more or less means "do something" other than sitting around . . . you would never say it that way in reference to going to the bathroom . . . Ron said it right . . . take a dump . . . that's what a lot of people say, but to be formal, just say you need to use the mens/ladies room


----------



## Soy Yo

Haha... in really formal situations you'd probably make no mention of the facility but simply ask to be excused.


----------



## jivemu

En España, una forma eufemística para "defecar" es "hacer de vientre". Y otra coloquial es "plantar un pino"


----------



## juortgon

Que manera de hacer caca de diferentes formas  , at least, I can go a crap in english. LOL


----------



## fenixpollo

Sorry to correct you, juortgon, but in English you _take_ a crap.


----------



## Moritzchen

Gotta shit
I´m gonna take a shit
Gonna piss
Need to take a piss


----------



## juortgon

fenixpollo... chuuu, literalmente en español, you _take_ a crap significaria tomas un mojón.. jjajajaja


----------



## EL NIÑO

Aunque es algo que no dices, si puedes decirle a alguien del grupo:
"dude, pull my finger" extendiendo el dedo indice hacia esta persona, y esto significa que vas a hecharte un pedo.


----------



## señor"K"

I know it's been awhile since your original message, but I can give you some different answers, and then I have a question for you.

First "estoy que me cago", in the U.S. we would say "I gotta take a crap (real bad)", or "I'm gonna crap in my pants".

"Quiero hacer caca":  Where I'm from, we would never say "I want to go poo" because nobody really wants to poo.  We would say "I have to go poo"--because it's more of a necessity.

Same thing with "Quiero tirarme un pedo".  We normally wouldn't announce a fart, unless we're with friends who are all male.  In that case, we would say "I gotta fart".  (And then you let it out, and everyone starts laughing--generally, that's how it goes).

Some of the British repliers said they would use the phrase "do poo", but in the U.S. we wouldn't use that verb, we'd say "go poo", for some reason.

My question for you is that I bought a book published for children to educate them about pooing and peeing, and in English the book is titled "Everybody poops", but the Spanish title is "Todos hacemos caca".  This is very curious to me, because isn't the word "caca" a vulgar word, not really acceptable except amongst friends?


----------



## Tochi

<<My question for you is that I bought a book published for children to educate
 them about pooing and peeing, and in English the book is titled "Everybody
 poops", but the Spanish title is "Todos hacemos caca". This is very curious to
 me, because isn't the word "caca" a vulgar word, not really acceptable except
 amongst friends?>>

Really on the contrary, 'caca' is the less vulgar of the vulgar ones and then
it's used to speak about it to children. To be offensive 'm*erda' is used instead.
Note that I don't want to spell it complete. ;-)


----------



## FlorenceC140

Okay . . . I have another question on this topic. The dictionary says this:

*fart* [fɑ*:*t] _vulgar_ 
I_nombre_ pedo

But I've heard the word is actually Peo without the D . . . . I am confused!


----------



## gian_eagle

alguien sabe de donde viene originalmente la palabra "shampoo"??

En un dibujo animado de cartoon network "Billy y Mandy", usan "sham-*poo*" como una burla del "poo" como "crap", es como restos de la comida del perro usados para lavar cabello.

¿El "Shampoo" realmente significa en algún sentido, actual o arcaico, restos de comida??


----------



## FlorenceC140

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2002/07/19/1026898908111.html


The origin of the word shampoo is here.


----------



## Tochi

<<But I've heard the word is actually Peo without the D . . . . I am confused!>>

'Peo' is incorrect, the correct word is 'pedo'. But in Spanish people sometimes
make letters like 'd' or 's' mute specially the children or uneducated people.


----------



## FlorenceC140

So it's pronounced Peo but spelled ''pedo"?


----------



## Tochi

<<So it's pronounced Peo but spelled ''pedo"?>>

It must be spelled and pronounced 'pedo'. In Spanish the only
mute letters are 'h' and 'u' in syllables 'gue' and 'gui'.


----------



## _Izartxo_

oye,oye,mucha gente que habla en castellano aqui, pero nadie ha añadido "visitar al señor roca", jaja, en que estamos pensando!


----------



## aurilla

Children will say "I gotta go doo-doo"


----------



## nelliot53

juortgon said:


> Hola,
> 
> me gustaría saber sus traducciones y/o comentarios en ingles al respecto de:
> 
> 1) Estoy que me cago= queriendo decir, estoy apurado por ir al baño porque necesito defecar
> 2) quiero hacer caca= quiero defecar
> 
> 3) quiero hacer pipi= quiero orinar, creo que en ingles se dice, I wanna do pee-pee
> 
> 3) quiero tirarme un peo= tirarse un pedo
> 
> Saludos,
> Julio Ortiz.


 
1) I am in a hurry! I have to take a shit!
2) I have to take a crap.
3) I have to take a leak.
4) I have to fart.  I have to pass wind.

Nota que el verbo a usar es "have" (tengo) y no "want" (quiero).


----------



## fenixpollo

Tochi said:


> <<So it's pronounced Peo but spelled ''pedo"?>>
> 
> It must be spelled and pronounced 'pedo'. In Spanish the only
> mute letters are 'h' and 'u' in syllables 'gue' and 'gui'.


But to the ears of an English-speaker, the "d" will sound de-emphasized or "soft" -- more like an English "th" -- and will not be as easily recognizable as a hard "d" in English.  So to the untrained anglophone ear, "pedo" (fart) might sound as if the "d" were dropped.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Yo he oído "I've gotta go" ¿se usa? ¿se entiende? Para decir voy al baño sin especificar que se va a hacer.

P.D. Me extraña que ningún mexicano haya dicho "Voy a tirar el topo al remolino" muy vulgar pero a mi me da risa´, lo siento, ¡jajá!


----------



## Bilma

Janis Joplin said:


> Yo he oído "I've gotta go" ¿se usa? ¿se entiende? Para decir voy al baño sin especificar que se va a hacer.
> 
> P.D. Me extraña que ningún mexicano haya dicho "Voy a tirar el topo al remolino" muy vulgar pero a mi me da risa´, lo siento, ¡jajá!


 


HA! I have never heard that one.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

sí se entiende "I gotta go" (más para hacer pee-pee) pero usualmente se acompaña con un acción como "the pee-pee dance" cuando empiezas a moverte porque ya no lo aguantas,

Others for "going number two": Dropping the kids off at the pool" and "releasing the demons" ...
So stupid, but funny 
and "dropping a deuce"


----------



## cow-boy

En Argentina una expresión usada por quien tiene que ir a orinar es la siguiente:
Tengo que ir a cambiarle el agua a las aceitunas. (siempre me ha parecido graciosa)


----------



## ulrika

Yo había oído cambiarle el agua a los pececitos.

In English, I always say "I have to go to the bathroom" if strictly necessary, but I don't normally specify what I'm going to do there!


----------



## juortgon

y cuando es hediondo es mojón podrido.. como sería en inglés?...


----------



## lautaro2k

claro said:


> Hola, creo que es muy buena la lista de diferentes expresiones que ha puesto Marcelá, pero en cuanto a las traducciones... I want to poo, I wanna do pee-pee, etc, realmente sólo un niño de menos de 4 años va a usar esas frases; sonaría muy gracioso si un adulto hablara así.



De la misma manera, en español es bastante infantil decir "voy a hacer caca". Por ejemplo, acá en Argentina la gente suele decir "tengo que ir al baño" para decir aquello, mientras que cuando decimos "voy al baño" significa eso, que vas al baño. A lo que voy es que es una frase que se entiende no sólo por la expresión, sino por el contexto. Al parecer en Inglés se usan expresiones similares.

Me causa gracia el debate que se armó en torno a este tema... 

LAUCHA!


----------



## Donjou

Curioso e interesante este post. En España, una de las expresiones más soeces que yo he oído al respecto es ésta:

"Voy a echar un chorizo en cuanto pueda". Me resulta una expresión harto desagradable ya que es gráfica por demás, aunque hay que reconocer que no utiliza ninguna palabra malsonante a priori. Hacer caca -esta es la expresión más habitual- de forma elegante -si es que esto puede hcerse de forma elegante- es "deponer". Voy a deponer.

En cuanto a tirarse un pedo, es muy frecuente oir también "tirarse un cuesco" que, al igual que el pedo, podrá ser sonoro, mudo, oloroso o inodoro. Cuando uno está en una reunión social de categoría, es de buen tono anunciar con una anticipación mínima lo que va a venir. La fórmula adecuada es ésta: "Señores, les advierto de que en breve voy a expeler una ventosidad por el ano". También válida aunque más redicha, es la expresión: "Voy a egresar una flatulencia por el esfínter".

Otras expresiones comunes y coloquiales son: "Se me caído un pedo/cuesco", "Me he tirado un pun". Por matizar algo, podríamos decir que el cuesco suele ser más sonoro que el pedo. Por su parte, el pun es más inocente que el pedo.

Cuando ya has evacuado heces, sobre todo si no has llegado al cuarto de baño, es muy frecuente -aunque grosero- decir: "Me he ido por la pata abajo".

Best regards, my friends


----------



## grettel

Hola, aquí en Cuba existen varias formas de decir esto
Para defecar:
Voy a hacer caca
voy a ensuciar 
Voy al baño (para ambas necesidades)
Voy a hacer mis necesidades (para ambas necesidades)
Voy a Chicago (En forma de chiste, entre amigos)
Voy a cagar (esto es muy informal y grosero pero hay quien lo usa)
 Para orinar:
Voy a orinar 
Voy a hacer pipi
Voy al baño
Voy a hacer pis
Voy a mear (esto es muy informal y grosero pero hay quien lo usa)
Voy a Miami (En forma de chiste, entre amigos)


----------



## cow-boy

Donjou said:


> Curioso e interesante este post. En España, una de las expresiones más soeces que yo he oído al respecto es ésta:
> 
> "Voy a echar un chorizo en cuanto pueda". Me resulta una expresión harto desagradable ya que es gráfica por demás, aunque hay que reconocer que no utiliza ninguna palabra malsonante a priori. Hacer caca -esta es la expresión más habitual- de forma elegante -si es que esto puede hcerse de forma elegante- es "deponer". Voy a deponer.
> 
> En cuanto a tirarse un pedo, es muy frecuente oir también "tirarse un cuesco" que, al igual que el pedo, podrá ser sonoro, mudo, oloroso o inodoro. Cuando uno está en una reunión social de categoría, es de buen tono anunciar con una anticipación mínima lo que va a venir. La fórmula adecuada es ésta: "Señores, les advierto de que en breve voy a expeler una ventosidad por el ano". También válida aunque más redicha, es la expresión: "Voy a egresar una flatulencia por el esfínter".
> 
> Otras expresiones comunes y coloquiales son: "Se me caído un pedo/cuesco", "Me he tirado un pun". Por matizar algo, podríamos decir que el cuesco suele ser más sonoro que el pedo. Por su parte, el pun es más inocente que el pedo.
> 
> Cuando ya has evacuado heces, sobre todo si no has llegado al cuarto de baño, es muy frecuente -aunque grosero- decir: "Me he ido por la pata abajo".
> 
> Best regards, my friends


 
La verdad es que acá en Argentina, no he escuchado a nadie que anuncie sus pedos. Creo que la mayor parte de las personas, cuando no hay confianza, tratamos evitar hacerlo. Si resultara imposible, ponemos cara de 'yo no fui' cuando alguien denota la presencia del pedo emitido.

Solamente en ronda de amigos, o ambientes donde hay mucha confianza entre las personas, se reconoce la presencia de los pedos. Ya sea porque el emisor lo larga estruendosamente, o ya sea porque quien lo detectó pregunta sin reparos.-¿quién fue el asqueroso que se rajó un pedo?

Si el pedo fuera muy oloroso, un comentario (bastante discriminatorio por cierto) sería: -'Hermano, que spuzza. ¡Te comiste un boliviano!

Nunca escuche anuncio de pedos en reuniones muy formales. Tampoco estruendos. Puedo haber percibido olor a pedo en alguna reunión diplomática, pero en ese caso, lo habitual es que todo el mundo se haga el desentendido. El pedo no es una presencia bien vista al grado de desconcer su presencia aunque exista.
En Argentina no se habla de cuesco. Creo que la gente más joven no sabría de qué se trata. Los adultos pueden entenderlo, pero jamás lo usan.
Puede hablarse de viento, o de flato o también de flatulencia, pero lo más común es referise as vulgarmente conocido pedo
Si alguien hablara de ´pum´en Argentina, inmediatamente lo tratarían de maricón. Suena para nosotros como una expresión demasiado rebuscada.

Con respecto a hacer caca, en ambientes formales, todo lo que decimos por aquí es: 'si me disculpan un momento, tengo que pasar por el baño'-
Ahora si entre las partes hay confianza, lo más común es decir: -aguantenme un cacho que me voy a cagar (o a echar un cago ) y vuelvo.
El médico muy esporádicamente habla de deponer. Generalmente los médicos se refieren a evacuar o ir de vientre.
Con respecto a la caca, la palabra más común es sorete. También se usa la palabra sorongo, cago, cagarro o simplemente mierda.

En el caso de orinar, en ambientes formales todo lo que se hace es anunciar el paso por el baño. En ambientes mas informales se dice: voy a echarme un meo.


----------



## ORL

> Voy a Chicago (En forma de chiste, entre amigos)



Esta en Argentina es "Voy a ver Chicago", porque suena como media lengua infantil: "voy a ver si cago".

Sobre la palabra "sorete", es el equivalente de "turd", es una pieza de caca. Digamos que el producto completo es caca, pero el que llaman "chorizo", para nosotros es un "sorete". Para disimular se lo suele llamar también "tereso" (es muy habitual decir las palabras al revés en lunfardo).
A la caca eufemísticamente se la llama también "aca", que coincide con la sigla del Automóvil Club Argentino, pura casualidad.
En cuanto a orina, además de "meo", también se dice "me voy a echar una meada/un cloro". Más formalmente aceptado, "voy a hacer (un) pis/pipí". 
En cuanto a lo del "pum" por pedo, no coincido con Cow boy, ya que en ciertos ambientes se lo usa para hablar con disimulo, y no necesariamente la gente piensa en "maricones".
Al pedo también se lo puede llamar "dope", con la costumbre lunfarda que ya mencioné. 
Tampoco coincido con la frase discriminatoria hacia el pueblo boliviano, tal vez sea nueva, no la conocía. Tampoco la recomiendo. 
La que conozco como habitual es la vieja frase "qué comiste/morfaste, patita de Gardel?". Al tufo se lo suele llamar "baranda". Al pedo sin ruido, curiosamente se lo llama "sordo" (no sería "mudo"??). Sobre la gente pesada y pegote, se suele decir que "es más persistente que pedo en sobretodo". En teatro, cuando el público es un tanto parco y no reacciona, se suele decir que "es más parejo que sorete de producto balanceado". Las cosas inútiles "son más al pedo que cenicero en moto" o "más al pedo que bocina de avión". Las cosas que se anuncian como cambio y luego terminan siendo más de lo mismo, "son la misma mierda con diferente olor".
En fin, es interminable, pero lo dejo ahí por ahora.


----------



## cow-boy

ORL said:


> En cuanto a lo del "pum" por pedo, no coincido con Cow boy, ya que en ciertos ambientes se lo usa para hablar con disimulo, y no necesariamente la gente piensa en "maricones".


La verdad es que el uso de la palabra PUM para designar un pedo, no la he escuchado jamás en Argentina. Ni en la Pampa Húmeda, ni en el Noreste, ni en Cuyo, ni en la zona de los lagos del Sur. Tampoco entre clases altas, medias o bajas. Quizás corresponda a otras zonas, clases sociales o edades.
Pero la verdad es que nunca escuché a ningún argentino usarla.
Francamente, no me imagino a un camionero hablando de un PUM. Quizás a alguna abuelita. Es lo que la palabra PUM me despierta...



ORL said:


> Tampoco coincido con la frase discriminatoria hacia el pueblo boliviano, tal vez sea nueva, no la conocía. Tampoco la recomiendo.


La frase la comenecé a escuchar en 1990 aproximadamente. En zonas urbanas y suburbanas de Buenos Aires. Tengo la sensación que describe el sentimiento de algunos bonaerenses hacia los hermanos bolivianos que habitan principalmente los suburbios del Gran Buenos Aires. 



ORL said:


> La que conozco como habitual es la vieja frase "qué comiste/morfaste, patita de Gardel?".


Esta frase jamás la escuché. Sí, el '...¿qué te morfaste?

En fin, supongo que las diferentes maneras de referirse, varía de acuerdo al lugar y contexto en que uno se desenvuelva. 
Coincido en ver la idea de pedo asociada a términos lunfardos, que en el caso de Argentina, guardan semejanza con algunas palabras italianas.


----------



## ORL

> Francamente, no me imagino a un camionero hablando de un PUM. Quizás a alguna abuelita. Es lo que la palabra PUM me despierta...



Y sí, es más probable, no me imagino a un camionero hablando de un "pum". Tal vez seas muy jóven, porque "pum" era una palabra de fines de los años 70 y gran parte de los 80, y se usaba en Buenos Aires. Ahora no es tan habitual, pero desde los lagos del sur te puedo decir que la oigo muy de vez en cuando.



> Tengo la sensación que describe el sentimiento de algunos bonaerenses hacia los hermanos bolivianos que habitan principalmente los suburbios del Gran Buenos Aires.



Sí, yo a esos bonaerenses y a esos porteños los llamo "racistas", una palabra muy conocida pero poco reconocida por muchos argentinos, sobre todo como conducta propia;-) Otras veces los llamo "gorilas", y las más "gorilones".



> Sí, el '...¿qué te morfaste?



Viví treinta años en Buenos Aires, y siempre oí decir "qué morfaste", sin el "te". Habrá cambiado, supongo.
Saludos.


----------



## capo

Mi hija me contó lo siguiente:

"Una vez vi una vaca caminando lento, lento y luego levantó la cola y empezó a hacer caca."

Mi intento
I once saw a cow walking slowly, slowly and then lifted the tail and started to poop.


----------

